# Battery Help For Old Casio.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just dug out an old Casio Illuminator that my Son said he would like...unfortunately I took the EL battery out years ago and can't remember which one I require. I've measured the recess and it appears to be 14-15mm across and about 1.5 mm deep. Looking at the battery chart in the elecric watch section, the closest I can find is 16mm x 1.6mm which translates to a 3v CR1616, (and, I think, too big). If any one has any idea of the correct cell I need, then I would be grateful for the info. Some pics to ID the watch. No. on caseback is 1320 (in a box) AD300. TIA for any help.



















The EL module out of the case.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Illuminator Analog Digital Chronograph

Caliber 1320, *CR1616 or SR920SW Battery *


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Beat me to it:-

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/CasioTable.htm


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

CR1616 3volts Lithium - 55mAh. Size: 16mm Diameter x 1.68mm Thick.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, chaps...especially that link, Bry...I knew I could count on you guys! :thumbup:


----------

